# no quiero echarme remo con los guasos (jerga argentina)



## bellota_2601

Hola a todos de nuevo!!!

Ya dije anteriormente que trabajo con un programa que transcribe mensajes de voz a texto para celulares y esa frase me tocó en un mensaje. El contexto decía: Dale que no juego nada y hay un negro que la descose que es como la boutique *y no quiero echarme remo con los guasos.*

También otro que decía: ¿Cómo andás? *Che, ¿te prendés el bacho hoy?* las chamuchas te esperan.

Quisiera saber si me podrían explicar las frases en rojo ya que no las entiendo ni encuentro su significado en parte.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## totor

bellota_2601 said:


> *y no quiero echarme remo con los guasos.*



Más que a jerga argentina, a mí me suena a jerga chilena.

*Guaso*, por lo menos, es una palabra típicamente chilena.



bellota_2601 said:


> *Che, ¿te prendés el bacho hoy?* las chamuchas te esperan.



¿Tan desactualizado estaré  ?

Otra que no tengo la menor idea de lo que significa  .

En suma, Bellota, lo único que puedo decirte es que no son muy habituales, ni muchísimo menos.

Ah, las chamuchas sí, son las muchachas al vesre.


----------



## Calambur

*bellota*: esas frases que decís no se usan en la Argentina, para nada, ni parecidas.

Lo único típico de acá, a mi entender, es el "*che*", que se usa para dirigirse a alguien con quien se tiene confianza.

*Guasos* lo usamos como grosero, mal educado (está en el DRAE).

En cuanto a chamuchas, no es el _vesre_ de muchachas. El _vesre_ sería chachamus (aunque no se usa; se usa en cambio el de muchachos: chochamus).
Tal vez, chamuchas lo oíste mal y es *chamuyas*, que podría ser (en lunfardo) una forma de decir "conversaciones", ya que chamuyar es conversar.


----------



## totor

Todo lo que decís es muy atinado, Calambur, menos esto:



Calambur said:


> En cuanto a chamuchas, no es el _vesre_ de muchachas. El _vesre_ sería chachamus (aunque no se usa; se usa en cambio el de muchachos: chochamus).
> Tal vez, chamuchas lo oíste mal y es *chamuyas*, que podría ser (en lunfardo) una forma de decir "conversaciones", ya que chamuyar es conversar.



Yo también al principio pensé que chamuchas era una desfiguración de chamuyar, pero eso no podría entrar dentro de la frase de Bellota:



bellota_2601 said:


> las chamuchas te esperan.



Si bien el verdadero vesre de muchachas es el que vos decís, y que no se usa (un conocedor de la jerga habría dicho *naifas*, o *sofaifas*, o incluso *minas*, más bien), esa parte de la frase no deja lugar a dudas de que quienes lo esperan son las muchachas.

Lo más probable, para mí, es que se trate de un cocoliche dicho por alguien que conoce algunos estereotipos del lenguaje porteño (che, chochamus), y que haya hecho una mezcla un poco desafortunada de todo eso.


----------



## Calambur

Sí, *Totor*, tal vez tenés razón y eso que plantea *bellota* sea una mezcolanza hecha por alguien que conoce algunos términos sueltos, pero no domina el lunfa.
Y también es cierto lo de las *minas*, que también podrían ser *paicas*, *papusas*, *percantas* (y si me exprimo un poco el coco seguro recuerdo alguna otra forma).

Pero en cuanto a la frase "*Che, ¿te prendés el bacho hoy?* las chamuchas te esperan." francamente no puedo deducir de qué se trata o qué quiere decir, pues no sé que es "bacho", y según qué fuera, chamuchas podrían ser muchachas o ser chamuyas. Ejemplo:
Supongamos que _bacho_ fuera el teléfono y que el fulano es uno de esos que escuchan conversaciones ajenas... Podría ser que le dijeran "las chamuyas te esperan" (Che, ¿te prendés al teléfono hoy?, las conversas te esperan).
Vaya uno a saber... 
Pero lunfardo no es.


----------



## bellota_2601

Pues muchas gracias a todos ... yo también estaba un poco confundida porque era la primera vez que oía esas palabras y no estaba segura ... supongo que tendré que abrir un hilo y pedir un listado de jerga argentina ..

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Bacho_ lo encuentro ligado a grupos de raperos chilenos en YouTube. ¿Quizás sea una alteración de _Bachillerato_?


----------



## Calambur

*bellota:*

Te pego la URL http://es.freelang.net/enlinea/lunfardo.php?lg=es de un diccionario de lunfardo/español. (No sé cómo se hace el vínculo).

Usá este, preferiblemente, porque los que aparecen en portales de tango por lo general son glosarios muy acotados.
Lo estuve testeando a vuelo de pájaro (¿o de pájara?) y está muy aceptable.
*Habría que pedir que lo agregaran a los diccionarios "de la casa"...* me parece.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

totor said:


> Más que a jerga argentina, a mí me suena a jerga chilena.
> 
> *Guaso*, por lo menos, es una palabra típicamente chilena.


 
No.
"Guaso" es argentino, y como alguien ya dijo es sinónimo de ordinario, grosero.
La palabra chilena es "huaso", y se refiere al personaje típico del campo chileno (un equivalente al gaucho argentino)

Concuerdo en que "chamuchas" es "muchachas" dicho al revés.
El resto más que lunfardo me suena a jerga que quizá sea propia de quienes hablan y por lo tanto sólo ellos sabrán qué significa.
Lo de "bacho" en Chile jamás lo he escuchado.
En resumen, eso no puede ser jerga chilena de ningún tipo, ni siquiera rapera.  Los que hablan sin duda son argentinos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Veo que se refieren al Bachillerato 7 como bacho 7, pero no tengo idea como te puedes prender de él.


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Supongamos que _bacho_ fuera el teléfono y que el fulano es uno de esos que escuchan conversaciones ajenas... Podría ser que le dijeran "las chamuyas te esperan" (Che, ¿te prendés al teléfono hoy?, las conversas te esperan).



Sí, tenés razón, Calambur, no se me había ocurrido esa posibilidad.



Vampiro said:


> No.
> "Guaso" es argentino, y como alguien ya dijo es sinónimo de ordinario, grosero.
> La palabra chilena es "huaso", y se refiere al personaje típico del campo chileno (un equivalente al gaucho argentino)



Y Vampiro también tiene razón. Confundí el "huaso" con el "guaso" (hace mucho que no voy a Chile  ).


----------



## Calambur

*Vampiro*:
El lunfardo *es* una jerga (que conozco bastante bien, por cierto, y hacé la broma que quieras, que no me molesta).
Y los que hablan *no* son argentinos, tenelo por seguro.
Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

No dije que el lunfardo no lo fuera, sólo afirmé que me parecía una jerga propia de los que hablaban, más que lunfardo, que tiene reglas y palabras que también conozco muy bien.
Me crié en Barracas, Avellaneda, Quilmes, y otros lugares del Gran Buenos Aires, por lo tanto algo conozco del tema, y como músico me encanta el tango.
La persona que abrió el hilo dijo que eran llamados hechos en Argentina, y por las palabras utilizadas me animaría a decir que los que hablan sí son argentinos, o uruguayos, que a efectos del lenguaje es casi lo mismo (pero no igual)
Saludos.
_


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Y los que hablan *no* son argentinos, tenelo por seguro.



Coincido absolutamente con Calambur, Vampiro: los que hablan NO son argentinos.

Ningún argentino emplearía estas palabras:



bellota_2601 said:


> Dale que no juego nada y hay un negro que la descose que es como la boutique *y no quiero echarme remo con los guasos.*
> 
> ¿Cómo andás? *Che, ¿te prendés el bacho hoy?* las chamuchas te esperan.



Sí podría decir:



bellota_2601 said:


> hay un negro que la descose



y también, por supuesto:



bellota_2601 said:


> ¿Cómo andás? *Che,*



pero nunca todo junto.

Una vez más, y como dije anteriormente, me suena a alguien que quiere hacerse pasar por argentino. Pero no me pregunten por qué.


----------



## Vampiro

Bastante rebuscadas las palabras para "hacerse pasar" por argentino, ¿no te parece?
_


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Una vez más, y como dije anteriormente, me suena a alguien que quiere hacerse pasar por argentino. Pero no me pregunten por qué.


 
Coincido.


----------



## totor

Vampiro said:


> Bastante rebuscadas las palabras para "hacerse pasar" por argentino, ¿no te parece?



No sé qué decirte, Vampiro. No pretendo meterme en la mentalidad del que dijo eso.

Rebuscado o no, si en mi barrio alguien dice:

Soidjkmoi, che, oijoiemld sojd o fii so los chochamu.

yo no tendría la menor idea de lo que quiere decir, aunque reconozca un par de palabras, y te puedo garantizar que mis vecinos tampoco.


----------



## Vampiro

Esto ya se puso casi cómico.
De que los tipos hablan mal ninguna duda, pero de que algunas palabras son definitivamente rioplatenses tampoco (la mayoría en realidad)
Si yo pudiese escuchar la conversación podría asegurarte si son argentinos o no, y con un margen bastante pequeño de error hasta podría decirte de qué provincia son.
Pero como no podemos escucharlos y sólo tenemos un par de frases escritas, en las que además hasta podría haber algún error de transcripción, creo que estamos suponiendo demasiado.
Me inclino por pensar que son argentinos o uruguayos.
Claro…también podrían ser colombianos, pero sin más datos, estamos haciendo castillos en el aire, y yo me atengo a lo que dijo la persona que abrió el hilo: que las llamadas fueron hechas en Argentina.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Cómo hasta ahora nadie comentó que los cordobeses (Arg.) también dicen *'guaso'*, coloquialmente, para referirse a un fulano cualquiera, así como en España dicen un 'tío'?
Espero que participe un cordobés para confirmar mi información.


----------



## bellota_2601

Aclarando las dudas un poco, trabajo con un programa que convierte mensajes de voz en texto este servicio lo hacemos para varios países entre ellos la ciudad de Buenos Aires en Argentina a través de una conocida marca de telefonía móvil.

Ejemplo, una persona llama al celular de otra y deja el mensaje de voz. Ese mensaje nosotros lo convertimos en texto y le llega al cliente, así el cliente no tiene que oír el mensaje sino leerlo. Como dicen muchas palabras en jerga la mayoría no la entiendo, por eso abrí el hilo para saber algunas.

Pero si puedo decir que eran argentinos, de donde no sé, pero si las llamadas son de Bs. As. aunque la persona podría ser de cualquier parte de Argentina.


----------



## Calambur

bellota_2601 said:


> Aclarando las dudas un poco, trabajo con un programa que convierte mensajes de voz en texto este servicio lo hacemos para varios países entre ellos la ciudad de Buenos Aires en Argentina a través de una conocida marca de telefonía móvil.
> 
> Ejemplo, una persona llama al celular de otra y deja el mensaje de voz. Ese mensaje nosotros lo convertimos en texto y le llega al cliente, así el cliente no tiene que oír el mensaje sino leerlo. Como dicen muchas palabras en jerga la mayoría no la entiendo, por eso abrí el hilo para saber algunas.
> 
> Pero si puedo decir que eran argentinos, de donde no sé, pero si las llamadas son de Bs. As. aunque la persona podría ser de cualquier parte de Argentina.


 
Las llamadas serían de Buenos Aires, pero los hablantes no, y pueden haber sido de cualquier lugar... del mundo (en muchos otros lugares hablan jergas).


----------



## bellota_2601

Calambur said:


> Las llamadas serían desde la Argentina. Los que hablaban podían ser de cualquier lugar del mundo...


 
Sí, pero nosotros oímos las llamadas para poder convertirlas y pues yo lo oía como argentinos. A veces mencionan sitios propios de allá, calle Florida, Corrientes, la Bombonera para decir que los están esperando ahí.


----------



## Vampiro

Para mi que eran neozelandeces disfrazados…

Bueno, Bellota, por si te sirve de ayuda te traduzco lo que yo entiendo:

_Dale que no juego nada y hay un negro que la descose que es como la boutique y no quiero echarme remo con los guasos_.
Dale, que yo juego muy mal, y hay un negro que es un fenómeno (juega muy bien), es un lujo verlo y no quiero echarme remo (a esta frase no le veo el sentido) con los guazos.
Nota: lo más probable es que hablen de un partido de fútbol.

_¿Cómo andás? Che, ¿te prendés el bacho hoy? las chamuchas te esperan_.
“Te prendés a… algo, cualquier cosa”, quiere decir “participarás en… tal cosa” 
“Las chamuchas” para mi significa “las muchachas” . Es verdad, lo más correcto sería “las chachamus”, pero la gente suele dar vuelta las palabras como mejor le suenan y no como debiera ser; así, es muy común que se diga “los zolcilloncas” en lugar de los calzoncillos”
Lo de “el bacho” no lo entiendo en absoluto… (¿estás segura de que escuchaste bien?) podría ser una jerga propia de quienes hablan.

En fin espero que te sea de ayuda.
Saludos.

_


----------



## bellota_2601

Muchas gracias Vampiro, ahora por lo menos entiendo algo.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

bellota_2601 said:


> Sí, pero nosotros oímos las llamadas para poder convertirlas y pues yo lo oía como argentinos. A veces mencionan sitios propios de allá, calle Florida, Corrientes, la Bombonera para decir que los están esperando ahí.


 
A ver, *Bellota*, si me entendés lo que te quiero decir. Te doy un ejemplo:

Supongamos que yo estoy en Santiago de Compostela y llamo por teléfono a una amiga.
Vos escuchás la conversación para luego transcribirla, y lo que yo le digo a mi amiga es:
*Desde lejos se te embroca, pelandruna abacanada...*
Te aclaro que a mí el tono gallego me sale muy bien. Podría decir esa frase en lunfardo con tono de gallega.

¿Vos, al oír la conversación, pensarías que porque llamo desde Galicia y tengo tono gallego soy una gallega, y luego deducirías que esa jerga es propia de Galicia?


----------



## bellota_2601

Si Calambur ya entendí, no porque las llamadas son para Argentina vienen de la misma Argentina. Puede ser un argentino de cualquier parte del mundo, por eso pregunté porque pensé que era jerga argentina ya que la llamada iba para Bs. As. y supuse que la otra persona entendería el mensaje. Por eso mi confusión, aparte para saber que significa.

De todos modos gracias a todos


----------



## romarsan

bellota_2601 said:


> Muchas gracias Vampiro, ahora por lo menos entiendo algo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola.

Yo también he conseguido entender razonablemente el texto origen del hilo.

En un post anterior comentaste:

Pero si puedo decir que eran argentinos, de donde no sé, pero si las llamadas son de Bs. As. aunque la persona podría ser de cualquier parte de Argentina.[/quote]

Tras leer tu afirmación y las intervenciones del hilo, yo también estoy convencida que son personas de Argentina, aunque me puedo equivocar, claro. 

Al menos la duda que originó el hilo parece que está aclarada.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Sería interesante que Bellota dijera, ya que ella sí oyó la voz, si puede más o menos deducir la edad del hablante.

Si es una persona muy joven, pues entonces yo cuelgo los guantes, porque los jóvenes tienen una jerga absolutamente propia que toma palabras de cualquier lado y las usa a su manera.

Con lo cual, Bellota, lamento decirte que si no conoces esa jerga particular, nunca podrás entender lo que quiso decir el fulano.


----------



## ManPaisa

Bellota:

Sin tener el más mínimo conocimiento de las jergas que se hablan en el sur, sean argentinas o no, te digo a qué me suena:

* No quiero echarme remo con los guasos ---> Yo no quiero meterme en broncas con esos tipos.*


----------



## Pablo D

Por supuesto que no tengo las pruebas para afirmar que las expresiones no fueron pronunciadas por un argentino, pero para mí está muy claro que esas expresiones no son al menos de Buenos Aires. 

Guaso se usa, como alguien dijo, en Córdoba, es lo único que liga al hablante con Argentina (junto con che). A "bacho" no la conozco, ni entiendo que quiere decir, y echar o no echar "remo" me es absolutamente desconocido.

No creo que la persona en cuestión sea uruguaya, pues allá no usan "che" sino "bo". Ahora, repito, de argentino tiene muy poco o nada.


----------



## Pablo D

Otro dí sigo: muchachas el verse se dice chachamus, no chamuchas. 

Chamuchas pareciera lunfardo mal aprendido.


----------



## bellota_2601

Si, el hablante era un muchacho en sus 20 y tantos. Digo que era argentino porque me sonaba a argentino por el "che" y la llamada era para Bs. As., no conozco mucho de jerga argentina solo la que he oído en novelas así que por eso pregunté.

Pero gracias a todos por sus colaboraciones.


----------



## sasaro

Hola vampiro, estuve leyendo el hilo y te aseguro q colombianos no son .

   Queda la posibilidad q sea una conversación “privada”, entendible solamente entre ellos dos y donde el remitente no quería q nadie más se enterara de lo q hablaban…..vaya uno a saber :S:S


----------



## natasha2000

No sé si ayudará, pero en un diccionario de americanismos, pone:

guaso,a (voz quichua) - persona rústica, campesina, tosco, grosero, incivil.

Y en cuanto a  lo de prender el bacho.. Antes que nada, decir que no tengo ni idea,  pero... ¿No se prende el coche en las Américas? Quiero decir, en España, se dice encender el coche cuando se pone en marcha, cuando se arranca, y a mí me suena que he oído de unos argentinos que decían prender el coche...  Por eso, a lo mejor el bache es coche, y lo que quiere decir es que uno pregunta al otro si va a venir con el coche, pque las chicas están esperando... Es un wild guess, seguro que no es eso, pero se me ocurrió...


----------



## totor

natasha2000 said:


> No sé si ayudará, pero en un diccionario de americanismos, pone:
> 
> guaso,a (voz quichua) - persona rústica, campesina, tosco, grosero, incivil.



Sí, Natasha, ése es el sentido que le damos aquí a *guaso*, que yo en mi primer post confundí con el *huaso* chileno.

De hecho, los quechuas son nuestros indios del norte del país (sobre todo Santiago del Estero).


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no creo que Alexa haya leído sin prestar atención, no suele hacerlo.  Creo más bien que su ejemplo se centra en el hilo original, donde sin dudas las palabras usadas son argentinas.
Claro, algunas no se entienden, y los tipos hablan pésimo, pero ¿en qué otro país alguien diría "_Dale que no juego nada y hay un negro que la descose, que es como una boutique"?_

*Manpaisa*: Todo es posible y tu opción me parece muy válida.  Pero dentro del contexto de la conversación yo pienso que lo que quiere decir es "no quiero pasar vergüenza frente a esos tipos."

*sasaro*: Te agradezco la aclaración 
Si te incomoda el término "colombianos" puedes reemplazarlo por paraguayos, total para el caso es lo mismo.
Preferí usar "colombianos" porque seguramente no faltaría quien me dijera que algunos colombianos también vosean; pero su jerga es completamente distinta.

*Natasha*: "bacho" es la palabra con menos sentido de todas las expresadas.
Pensé que podría ser "bocho" (cabeza) pero tampoco cuadra en el contexto.
En todo caso "prenderse de algo" en Argentina, significa lo que ya expliqué en un post anterior.

Saludos.
_


----------



## miguel89

Hola:

¿Existe la posibilidad de que la transcripción no sea del todo fiel? _Bacho_ podría ser _fulbacho_, aunque no cuadra que unas muchachas esperen a alguien para un partido de fútbol, si bien para asegurarse habría que saber en que contexto se recibirá el mensaje, lo cual es imposible.

Con respecto al primer mensaje (el de los remos) desde que menciona una boutique en adelante no me parece "jerga porteña"; lo de los remos no lo entiendo, lo demás sí. De cualquier modo no estoy calificado para determinar categóricamente qué es porteño y qué no; por otra parte no solamente porteños de nacimiento pueblan la ciudad.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DEL MODERADOR*:
Por favor, recuerden cómo se espera que sea la participación en estos foros:

Por más apasionante que para algunos sea la discusión sobre qué suposición es más lícita acerca de un acento que, salvo la persona que inició el hilo, nadie más ha escuchado, tal discusión no aporta más datos para poder resolver la cuestión planteada en este hilo y por lo tanto no debe tener lugar aquí. 

Por otra parte, si hay divergencias de opinión sobre la cuestión planteada, se tienen que exponer de una manera acorde con lo que todos aceptamos al venir aquí:



> Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera *académica**seriedad* y *colaboración*, en un tono *respetuoso*, *positivo* y *cordial*.


Todo lo demás, en especial los ataques personales, no ayuda en nada a resolver la cuestión planteada.


----------



## Gabriel Abalos

Hola no leí toda la discusión, pero como cordobés por adopción puedo entender a primera vista lo que dice la frase de arriba: 
Dale que no juego nada y hay un negro que la descose que es como la boutique *y no quiero echarme remo con los guasos.

Dice que juega mal al fútbol (o lo que sea), y que hay un tipo que juega como los dioses, que es lo más selecto que hay, y que él no quiere meterse en lío con los tipos. 
Claro que la frase está sacada de un contexto más amplio, que ayudaría a completar el tema del que habla. Hay varias palabras típicas del habla cordobesa corriente en la frase.*


----------



## Graciela J

El estadio del Club Atlético Talleres de Córdoba es conocido como "_La Boutique de Barrio Jardín" (su nombre oficial es *Estadio Francisco Cabasés*_; la verdad es que yo recién me entero de esto).


----------



## totor

Gabriel Abalos said:


> Dice que juega mal al fútbol (o lo que sea), y que hay un tipo que juega como los dioses, que es lo más selecto que hay, y que él no quiere meterse en lío con los tipos.





Graciela J said:


> El estadio del Club Atlético Talleres de Córdoba es conocido como "_La Boutique de Barrio Jardín"_


¡Bueno, por fin llegaron los cordobeses y pusieron las cosas en claro!


----------

